# Perma Cath removal in office (36590)



## Licorice5 (Jun 23, 2011)

March 14 a cath was inserted (36558) and June 2 it was removed (36590) in the office. Medicare denied the removal saying it was included in a previous procedure. We can't find where the removal is included in the insertion code and have always billed separately for removal. 
Does anyone know if 36558 actually includes the removal also?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rhurst1 (Jun 23, 2011)

If I am reading the question correctly. the code for the placement is for a catheter and the removal code is for a port. That may be the reason for the denial. The removal code for 36558 is 36589. Hope this helps.

Rene


----------



## Licorice5 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you very much...how easy it is to see the problem when you have looked at it repeatedly.


----------



## sharynwolfe (Jun 27, 2011)

*36589 question*

Can you tell me if this is an under physician supervision only code?


----------

